# Linux firmware for iwlwifi ucode failed with error -2

## Speedflam

Hello everyone, 

I'm trying to get Gentoo working on my machine, but every time I fail to get a working internet.

With the installation medium (official minimal from gentoo), no problem to be seen, everything works perfectly after a quick "net-setup". 

But after the installation, I can't see my Wi-Fi card which is a "Intel 7265" (using ifconfig -a or ip addr).

I follow this page, set every option as module and install the Linux firmware.

After a bit of digging (with the dmesg command)

I've found this message : "iwlwifi 0000:03.0 Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7265D-*.ucode failed with error -2", and at the end of the page I was following, there were a link for the same error.

But the solution seems to be "just set it as a module" and I've already done that so... I'm a bit lost if anyone could help me  :Smile: 

Thank you !

----------

## Jaglover

You better post the whole dmesg, with wgetpaste.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Speedflam,

Wild guess based on you did everything right but it doesn't work.

You are not running the kernel you think you are.

What is the time in 

```
uname -a
```

```
$ uname -a

Linux NeddySeagoon_Static 5.6.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 2 18:34:15 BST 2020 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The Thu Apr 2 18:34:15 BST 2020 is the build time of my running kernel.

You look at your uname -a output and ask yourself it you have build a more recent kernel? 

I'll guess you have but forgot to mount boot for the kernel install.

----------

## Speedflam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Speedflam,
> 
> Wild guess based on you did everything right but it doesn't work.
> 
> You are not running the kernel you think you are.
> ...

 

And you were wright, I wasn't using the last kernel I compile. I've mount the boot partition and re-install the kernel but nothing change. I still got the same message.

----------

## charles17

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

> Hello everyone, 
> 
> I'm trying to get Gentoo working on my machine, but every time I fail to get a working internet.
> 
> With the installation medium (official minimal from gentoo), no problem to be seen, everything works perfectly after a quick "net-setup". 
> ...

 

Regarding 7265D there is a certain note.  Does your linux-firmware version have the mentioned -29.ucode for 7265D?

Please also wgetpaste your kernel's .config so we could have a look

----------

## Speedflam

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You better post the whole dmesg, with wgetpaste.

 

Here the result of dmesg.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  Does your linux-firmware version have the mentioned -29.ucode for 7265D? 

 

Yes as you can see at line 701, it does.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  Please also wgetpaste your kernel's .config so we could have a look

 

My kernel .config file.

----------

## charles17

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

>  *charles17 wrote:*    Does your linux-firmware version have the mentioned -29.ucode for 7265D?  
> 
> Yes as you can see at line 701, it does.

 

Just to be absolutely sure, what is your output of 

```
ls -al /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7265D*
```

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

> My kernel .config file.

 

There was (or still is?) some trouble with newer kernel versions. Have you tried with 4.19.113 ?

----------

## Jaglover

Missing path in kernel config.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""
```

Should be:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

----------

## charles17

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Should be:
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
> ```
> ...

 

iwlwifi has been working long time for me working without setting this.  

But it will be needed for different purpose.

----------

## Speedflam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Speedflam wrote:*    *charles17 wrote:*    Does your linux-firmware version have the mentioned -29.ucode for 7265D?  
> 
> Yes as you can see at line 701, it does. 
> 
> Just to be absolutely sure, what is your output of 
> ...

 

Sure, it's here

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Speedflam wrote:*   My kernel .config file. 
> 
> There was (or still is?) some trouble with newer kernel versions. Have you tried with 4.19.113 ?

 

I downgrade to 4.19.113 and it works  :Smile: 

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Missing path in kernel config.
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""   
> ```
> ...

 

Okay thanks I'll try to fix this  :Smile: 

----------

## charles17

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

> I downgrade to 4.19.113 and it works 
> 
> 

 

Glad to read you got it solved.  But you should also solve the microcode trouble (see "different purpose").

----------

## Speedflam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Glad to read you got it solved.  But you should also solve the microcode trouble (see "different purpose").

 

And I done so, in a very dirty way but I did it. Because I wasn't able to change this line : 

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""   
```

To this one : 

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"
```

Using the "make menuconfig" command, I've edited the .config file with nano, even if it's clearly written "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" (sorry  :Sad: )

Miraculesly it work, maybe it's due to the fact that I've switch to iwd instead of iw and wpa_supplicant, but now everything is working with a 5.4 kernel.

----------

## charles17

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

>  *charles17 wrote:*   Glad to read you got it solved.  But you should also solve the microcode trouble (see "different purpose"). 
> 
> And I done so, in a very dirty way but I did it. Because I wasn't able to change this line : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

For editing the lines in menuconfig, you have to have the cursor on that certain line, then hit ENTER.  

That way you should get the line open for editing: https://i.imgur.com/dg9g8Bm.png

----------

## Speedflam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Speedflam wrote:*    *charles17 wrote:*   Glad to read you got it solved.  But you should also solve the microcode trouble (see "different purpose"). 
> 
> And I done so, in a very dirty way but I did it. Because I wasn't able to change this line : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

The problem is that I need to install the driver the "built-in" way and enter first the "firmware blobs into the kernel binary" and then I can edit this line.( https://imgur.com/ynuFdW9)

----------

## charles17

 *Speedflam wrote:*   

> The problem is that I need to install the driver the "built-in" way and enter first the "firmware blobs into the kernel binary" and then I can edit this line.( https://imgur.com/ynuFdW9)

 

You need both lines:

```
      -*-   Firmware loading facility 

      (intel-ucode/06-3c-03) Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary 

      (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory (NEW)

```

----------

## Speedflam

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Speedflam wrote:*   The problem is that I need to install the driver the "built-in" way and enter first the "firmware blobs into the kernel binary" and then I can edit this line.( https://imgur.com/ynuFdW9) 
> 
> You need both lines:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Okay  :Smile: 

I've done so and everything is working now !

Thank you very much for your help  :Smile: 

----------

